# I need your views!



## Gnashar_the_orc (Jan 22, 2002)

I might receive a lot of criticism for this but I will say it anyway. Does anybody share the view that Middle-earth has not got enough monsters in it? (That is, Middle-earth at the time that TLOTR and 'the Hobbit' took place) Seems to me that all the 'cool' great big monsters are dying off! Dragons I think is a good example. There isn't really a huge variety of them either if you think about it. I would really like more creatures like the Balrog or the Watcher of the Lake roaming around!
I would be really interested in your views.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 22, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Gnashar_the_orc!  

I don't know.... I think that ME has plenty of not nice monsters wandering around. I don't know if you count orcs, nazgul, and trolls as monsters, but if you don't there's still the things you mentioned (balrogs, the watcher in the water, and dragons), plus a couple of super evil giant spiders, and the flying monsters the nazgul ride. Even if these monsters are dying out by the time of LOTR, they still have an uncanny way of showing up just when the fellowship is least ready for them.


----------



## Atticus (Jan 22, 2002)

Ok, this is one of my favorite topics: "The Dominion of Man."
Tolkien created a mythology for Europe, and this being a mythology, it must eventually fit into our world. Now, for it to even halfway resemble our world, those things of middle-earth, must go away around the end of the Third Age, as they do. The elves go west to where they belong, the dragons die off, and the orcs dwindle in number as the drawves, among other things.
This is all necessary for a mythology meant for our world. If you would read into the Silmarillion, (required reading for a Tolkien fan.) you would see there were PLENTY of monsters raising cane everywhere, and Balrogs aplenty, with no wizards to fall in pits with them. But it is clearly stated in Lord of the Rings that the Dominion of Men is upon Middle-Earth, so everything else is going bye-bye. It makes sense to me. Besides, the fellowship, and bilbo's band of drawves, had enough trouble as it is.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 22, 2002)

If there was to be any more evil monsters Gondor and the other realms of the free peoples would have been crushed. See the evil Sauron caused imagine ifhe had balrogs dragons and the spiders working for him as well!!!


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 23, 2002)

yeah they should add a krogoth, it should be far bigger than a commander and have an anhillator cannon on its head, it also should have missiles which come out of its spine and hand guns that fire bulldog shells


Galadriel is a monstor


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 23, 2002)

Also they should have a monstor called VEkTor, the lord of linear algebra and his tribe of 3d material warriors


----------

